# SQL-Abfrage mit java



## JonnieWalker (13. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute ich hab ein kleines Problem.

In meiner Datenbankklasse hab ich eine Methode erstellt,
die mir die Datensätze aus meiner MELOFTDB aus der Tabelle swords ausgibt.
Diese Datensätze speichere ich in der selben Tabelle wieder ab mit der Endung tmp.

Der SQl-Befehl in meiner Methode wie ihr seht ist ja ganz ok usw.
WIe schaff ich es auch noch das Datum anzugeben das er mir auch
anzeigt wann diese Tabelle in der Tabelle erstellt wurde?

Hier die Methode:


```
public void StoppSichern() {
        try {
            String sql = null;
            [U]sql = ("SELECT * INTO MELOFT.dbo.swords_tmp FROM MELOFT.dbo.swords");[/U]
            PreparedStatement befehl = v2.prepareStatement(sql);
            befehl.executeUpdate();
            befehl.close();
        } catch (Exception ex) {
        }
    }
```

ich nehme erstelle in der Datenbank MELOFT eine tabelle mit dem Namen swords_tmp
und füge die Datensätze die ich mit dieser Methode geholt habe aus der Tabelle swords in die swords_tmp ein.

Wie mach ich es mit dem Datum????


----------



## SlaterB (13. Apr 2010)

geschlossen wegen schlechten Titel


edit: also wer sich wundert, das macht labi öfters, zuletzt hatte es schon geklappt

http://www.java-forum.org/datenbankprogrammierung/98719-sql-abfrage.html
->
http://www.java-forum.org/datenbank...-abfrage-loeschung-doppelter-datensaetze.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Apr 2010)

Ich frage mich auch, wann er endlich sein Benutzerkonto aktivieren will...
Muss doch schön sein, bei jedem Posting das Captcha bestätigen zu müssen. :toll:


----------

